# Bodybuilding & Fitness Articles for Women - for reference.



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

*
For reference.
*

*
Bodybuilding Fitness Articles for Women
*
​

​
*Ten Tips to Building Workout Intensity* Consider the following bodybuilding tips that could hold you back, and the secrets to fixing them for a more intense workout

*Women Should Slow It Down To See Toned Muscle Results* A great way to challenge your workout and really get your muscles to bulk a bit is to spend more time on your actual movements

*Trenbolone and women* although women are generally told to avoid using this drug, trenbolone is being used more and more by women in controlled doses

*DETOX DIET: Cleanse Your Body* The word detoxification, or simply detox, refers to the natural, ongoing process of neutralizing and eliminating potentially harmful compounds, called toxins, from the body.

*Slippery Sleep: How to Cure Extreme Insomnia* Scientists say Insomnia is caused by stress, depression, anxiety, medication side effects, or simply a person's poor habits. Whatever it may be, insomnia can be frustrating. The feeling of frustration adds to the stress that one feels and can consequently make it worse

*The Landmark Diagnostics Full Lipid Panel Cholesterol Test* The purpose of The Landmark Diagnostics Full Lipid Panel Cholesterol Test is to test for high cholesterol at home

*Experience the benefits of swimming* Swimming has always been a good source of bonding moments with family and friends. But is that what swimming is all about, just for fun? What you may not know is that even if you only go swimming because you enjoy it or because you want to have a good time with your colleagues and relatives, you are actually gaining several benefits of swimming that you don???t usually get from other forms of exercise.

*Lose Inches Off Your Thighs* For those of you out there wanting to lose inches off your thighs without bulking up I have some recommendations.

*Stretching Principles and Guidelines* Flexibility is one of the key components of a balanced fitness program. Without flexibility training (stretching), you are missing an important part of overall health. Flexibility prevents injury, increases your range of motion, promotes relaxation, improves performance and posture, reduces stress and keeps your body feeling loose and agile.

*Does lifting weights make women bulky?* If you avoid lifting weights because you are afraid training with weights will give you bulky muscles, you might be surprised when you hear that it will not. To obtain those "bulky" muscles, you literally have to spend hours in the gym. The level of strength training required for general good health will not produce bulk in women.

*Shaping Your Arms* Many women struggle with flabby arms, commonly called batwings. This is simply an accumulation of body fat and lack of muscle development. You can have nice shapely arms by incorporating 3 essentials

*Double cheeseburgers on a diet?* eating cheeseburgers was one of his best strategies to losing body fat. Chicken breasts, tuna, sure I was very familiar with, but cheeseburgers? Dave was known in the bodybuilding industry for having extreme striated glutes

*Pullup Training for Women* It always seemed strange to me that women weren't interested in upper body strength. Sure, great legs are a must, girls, but who wouldn't also like to have shapely arms, shoulders and backs? Forget those silly curls that you see the spandex-clad gym bunnies doing. The best way to get the whole upper body package is with pullups.

*WEIGHT TRAINING FOR WOMEN* The subject of weight training for women is explained on this page and a variety of weight lifting exercises for women are prescribed to help you achieve your fitness goals!

*3 Ways to Tone and Shape Your Butt* Every woman wants a toned and shaped butt. I get emails all the time asking how to do it. While it isn't as simple as finding one magic exercise, there are a few you can do to maximize your progress. Check it out.

*Estrogen Replacement Therapy: Another blow for estrogen therapy* Estrogen replacement therapy (ERT), once touted as a health and fitness panacea for women after the menopause, continues to lose credibility on all fronts.With its benefits for bone uncertain and its harm more breast cancer and cardiovascular disease ??? confirmed, it now seems that estrogen replacement therapy (ERT) offers only minimal advantages for postmenopausal muscle.

*Cory Everson's Training Secrets* During Cory Everson's early competitive career, bodybuilding was just a sideline for the future six-time Ms. Olympia. Even after she and Jeff Everson got married in 1982, "We were having fun...but we weren't contemplating a move to California or becoming world-famous bodybuilders," he said.

*Personal Trainers, Women and Steroids* My observation as a personal trainer is that they have become so widespread that to ignore continuing education in this area is the equivalent to having one's head in the sand as a professional trainer. Anabolic Steroids are here to stay

*Klaudia Larson's training routine*I try to stick to this routine, but to be honest, almost every week is different from the other.. For example; I sometimes only do chest if I don't have enough energy to do both chest and shoulders

*Nutritional Advice* EAT BEFORE AND AFTER TRAINING, INCREASE YOUR PROTEIN INTAKE, DRINK A LOT OF WATER,

*Body Changes* Are you dreading putting away those heavy winter jackets and boots? Does facing the heat by slipping into a more soothing and comfortable slinky swimsuit scare the heck out of you? Well it is time to pull yourself away from the comfortable fireplace and comfort foods that have been with you throughout the winter.

*The Benefits of Weight Lifting For Women* Despite the overwhelming benefits of weight lifting for women, why are so many women scared to lift weights?

*Anabolic Steroids for Women* The female athlete is, as I have said many times prior, a whole different species (and fascinating) when it comes to chemistry. The questions of short and long term goals, contraceptives used and personal sensitivity to androgens has to be taken into consideration before any thoughts of structuring a AAS protocol can begin.

*How To Recover From An Episode Of Binge Eating* Being a binge-eater, is like being an alcoholic, except it involves food instead of alcohol. It is an addiction which affects people of all levels of fitness.

*Firming The Buns* The buns are probably the most focused body part. Toned glutes support your hips and posture, as well as giving a firmer appearance and improving endurance in such activities as walking, running, inline skating, cycling, etc.

*Shaping Your Arms* Many women struggle with flabby arms, commonly called batwings. This is simply an accumulation of body fat and lack of muscle development.

*Basic steroid cycle info for women* Steroids should be considered when you have worked out for at least two years or more and are at your ideal body weigh

*steroid advice for women* many ladies still come to men for advice on how to use steroids. Unfortunately most men don't have a clue and choose NOT to give advice but some others do give advice and it's not always good advice


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Thanx for that @Sparkey , a lot of interesting topics covered here

x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

anna1 said:


> Thanx for that @Sparkey , a lot of interesting topics covered here
> 
> x


 Agreed, cheers.


----------

